# Poll - How far will you walk from hotel to lifts



## kiki (Sep 29, 2014)

My partner and I are considering purchasing a ski lodge in the US and would like to get an understanding of how far all of you are willing to travel from the lodge to the ski lifts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no thank you, we dont need any


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

since this is a troll thread and Im' bored I'll answer but won't click the radio button.

I"m such a rebel.

5 mins. I"m not traveling to not be right at the hill especially with all my gear on. 

NEXT troll .....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll not walk one minute more than four hours to the lift, and there better not be a line when I get there, or I will demand my lodge refund the price of my lift ticket.:computer3:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Muthafuckin hoverchair.........not walkin.


----------



## kiki (Sep 29, 2014)

*Not trolling*

I would just like to know different people's opinion.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

kiki said:


> I would just like to know different people's opinion.


The movie Neighbors sucks, over the top. Glad to help


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Snowboarders will break your lodge


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why,..? Sumbody tryin' to sell you a "Ski Lodge" 20 miles from the nearest hill or what?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Who the chuff would want to walk more than 20 mins to a lift, thats what ski buses are for. Now how far i'm willing to walk home from the bar now that's a different story.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're looking into buying a lodge to sell rooms to guest and you want us your potential customers to answer this question, yet you haven't followed any of the forum enforced rules?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're looking into buying a lodge to sell rooms to guest and you want us your potential customers to answer this question, yet you haven't followed any of the forum enforced rules?


real snowboarders don't follow rules.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Answer is : no more than 1 minute to the edit: FREEtrolly/tram that will take me and my gear to the lift


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

20 minute walk, pfft. Shape up and start hoofing it you damn pussies. Cross country snowboarding for the win!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

francium said:


> Who the chuff would want to walk more than 20 mins to a lift, thats what ski buses are for. Now how far i'm willing to walk home from the bar now that's a different story.


drunken walks are the best. especially through the woods.

i'll answer the question honestly though. i don't think i'd walk more then 5 minutes when there's free shuttles.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

not voting til there is a proper video introduction...rulez

but a ?...are there proper safety shack(s) conveniently located and spaced along the walking route?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Why walk?
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/80298-propul-surf.html


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I think I win this thread btw...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehmmm...not so fast there Taco...tis faster...idk maybe not...more fun. And btw our hotels are 57 miles away from the lift...and we like it that way.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't get it. Are they going to carry me to the lift?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

they'll give you a quick hand job to perk you up on the long walk. :yahoo:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

francium said:


> they'll give you a quick hand job to perk you up on the long walk. :yahoo:


That won't work, I'll need to nap...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I don't get it. Are they going to carry me to the lift?


This explains why you don't win this thread. :rofl2:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck all 17 of you who voted so far.

whoever you are, having learned nothing in your time here, when the OP fucks off, join them kindly.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> This explains why you don't win this thread.


Pretty sure a sarcastic, reply referencing a stupid "product"(???) From another thread wins. Whether or not i get what the pic of some busted chicks dressed like tramps has to do with anything. 

Thanks for your input though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

How far I'd be willing to walk depends on if I flew to the lodge with my collapsable snowboard that I brought with me as a carry-on, or if I checked my non-collapsable snowboard as baggage.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it technically a "Ski Lodge" if its 20+ minutes from a lift?????

Or is it just a house?????


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Is it technically a "Ski Lodge" if its 20+ minutes from a lift?????
> 
> Or is it just a house?????


lol i might start advertising my house as a ski lodge it's only 150 miles to my nearest slope


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

francium said:


> lol i might start advertising my house as a ski lodge it's only 150 miles to my nearest slope


Yeah, I just listed mine too!!!!!

"Enjoy an easy scenic 5 1/2 Hour Drive from the door of this magnificent Alpine Retreat, with direct access to the lifts of several resorts"!!!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Pretty sure a sarcastic, reply referencing a stupid "product"(???) From another thread wins. Whether or not i get what the pic of some busted chicks dressed like tramps has to do with anything.
> 
> Thanks for your input though. I really appreciate it.


fwiw, you can't call your own win. It's like giving yourself a nickname. Only knobs do that shit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Deacon said:


> fwiw, you can't call your own win. It's like giving yourself a nickname. Only knobs do that shit.


Isn't throwing a ftw claiming your win?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Deacon said:


> fwiw, you can't call your own win. It's like giving yourself a nickname. Only knobs do that shit.


So I can't be T-Bone???


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > fwiw, you can't call your own win. It's like giving yourself a nickname. Only knobs do that shit.
> ...


No, i already gave myself that nickname...ftw!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> No, i already gave myself that nickname...ftw!


Doorknob ftw


----------



## kiki (Sep 29, 2014)

the lodge is about 400 yards walk from the ski lifts and we want to understand if people would find that too far

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY market research so you can figure out your marketing and how to profit!


----------



## kiki (Sep 29, 2014)

yup cause we are a big business looking to cash in on all the rich snowboarders who we could squeeze every dollar from

we also eat kittens and molest children in our spare time


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kiki said:


> yup cause we are a big business looking to cash in on all the rich snowboarders who we could squeeze every dollar from
> 
> we also eat kittens....


Kiki and BA may find common ground


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

do we get a forum discount? 400 yards seems a little far for a walk but doesn't seem that bad for a ski lodge as long as there are shuttle buses.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yards? the heck... there are even more bananas n apples? :blink:

Edit: looked it up. 1mile are 1760yd... Haha, that just brilliant. You guy love maths...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Yards? the heck... there are even more bananas n apples than miles feet and inch :blink:


Hey, it is better than hands and stones.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

kiki said:


> we also eat kittens and molest children in our spare time


Being a ChoMo will get you shanked around here.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> How far I'd be willing to walk depends on if I flew to the lodge with my collapsable snowboard that I brought with me as a carry-on, or if I checked my non-collapsable snowboard as baggage.


make sure you have your automatic step-in bindings mounted to that collapsable board.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tatanka Head said:


> Hey, it is better than hands and stones.


Lol. My truck is 15 hands & 643 stones. 

Neni, grab a pint of beer....


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> Neni, grab a pint of beer....


Better yet, grab a yard of beer!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kiki said:


> yup cause we are a big business looking to cash in on all the rich snowboarders who we could squeeze every dollar from
> 
> we also eat kittens and molest children in our spare time


Why does this not surprise me at all.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Yards? the heck... there are even more bananas n apples? :blink:
> 
> Edit: looked it up. 1mile are 1760yd... Haha, that just brilliant. You guy love maths...


in Canada we're officially metric but everything comes in imperial. how's that for a solid system?


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

neni said:


> Edit: looked it up. 1mile are 1760yd... Haha, that just brilliant. You guy love maths...


Maths...ha ha...that makes me laugh.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Lol. My truck is 15 hands & 643 stones.
> 
> Neni, grab a pint of beer....


Doesn't matter, how much a pint is, it'll be emptied  problematic are the Oz for ordering a steak
We've some funny units for beers as well: es Hergöttli (diminuitive for god) is 0 2l, ä Stange (a pole) is 0.3l, ä Humpä or Chübu (bucket) is 0.5l.



td.1000 said:


> in Canada we're officially metric but everything comes in imperial. how's that for a solid system?


Haha, UK is also inconsistent... using a rental car recently, the navigation system babbled something like turn left in 300 yards. :huh: had no clue if that's close or still far away.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Yards? the heck... there are even more bananas n apples? :blink:
> 
> Edit: looked it up. 1mile are 1760yd... Haha, that just brilliant. You guy love maths...


Kiki was just saying that the lodge is 1.81818182 furlongs away in a round about way (yards).


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

How many furlongs in a league?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Nevermind, i found out 
27.6187068 furlongs=1 league
Would you walk that far/deep to get to the lift?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> Kiki was just saying that the lodge is 1.81818182 furlongs away in a round about way (yards).


Lol, awsome . I surrender. Just glad, you didn't invent a separate system for measuring time
Well... thinking of it... would be about time to reform time measuring to a decimal system


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Lol, awsome . I surrender. Just glad, you didn't invent a separate system for measuring time
> Well... thinking of it... would be about time to reform time measuring to a decimal system


well, 1 light year = 1.03461597 × 10 to the power of 16 yards, so 400 yards = 3.86616883 × 10 to the power of -14 light years


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Lol, awsome . I surrender. Just glad, you didn't invent a separate system for measuring time
> Well... thinking of it... would be about time to reform time measuring to a decimal system


There's only one correct way to measure time. I'm making this post at 1502T.


----------

